# The Master Closet



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This project dragged on a lot longer then I anticipated. I started it in January and just finished it today. Some changes at work meant a lot less time in the shop for me. But it's finally done! Now I have to paint the bedroom! :fie:
Things I learned - inset drawers are a lot harder.
- should have made the front edges of the dust covers the same colour as the wood.
- 1/8" gap around the drawer fronts is too much - I was leaving myself a lot of wiggle room
There were a number of mistakes; some I could just hide some I had to remake things. Still, I'm pretty happy with the result. :yes4:


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Deb that is absolutely stunning, I was looking forward to the result of this project, it turned out great


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now THAT is one of them "Stand back and just smile" kinda deals!!!!!

Well done Deb, well done!!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey hey! what a closet. It was worth the wait! Super job. I'm jealous.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dep (Deb) 

Very nice you have come a long way in just two years, aging very nice job Deb 

=======



CanuckGal said:


> This project dragged on a lot longer then I anticipated. I started it in January and just finished it today. Some changes at work meant a lot less time in the shop for me. But it's finally done! Now I have to paint the bedroom! :fie:
> Things I learned - inset drawers are a lot harder.
> - should have made the front edges of the dust covers the same colour as the wood.
> - 1/8" gap around the drawer fronts is too much - I was leaving myself a lot of wiggle room
> There were a number of mistakes; some I could just hide some I had to remake things. Still, I'm pretty happy with the result. :yes4:


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Deb,
Very well done. I know what you mean about inset drawers, (and doors for that matter). They are a total PITA when you are doing them, and totally worth the effort once they're done.
Looks great.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the kind comments. :wub: BJ you are so right, it has been an amazing journey and I owe much of my new found skill to the excellent help and advice I got from this forum. 

I forgot to mention the wood is birch veneer particle board. Crap stuff to try to stain evenly. Even worse when you have to do some then leave it for any length of time and then do some more. It's all held together with dowels, only the drawer hardware got screws. I still have to make a few more shelves for the shoe racks on the sides.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Deb

well worth the wait.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Superb job Deb. You may see the faults but I don't think anyone else can.
There are some products called 'pre stain conditioners' that might have helped with more even staining. Charles Neil sells one that people swear by. I have heard that it could just be watered down pva glue though.


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice, what timber did you use for the carcase


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good Deb, Nice job; But no dovetails on the drawers???  Just razing you you did an excelent job I don't see any mistakes.

Danny


----------



## speri (Nov 4, 2009)

Very good work . 
I set you as an example for my next closet project.
There very nice details in what you showed.
Thanks for sharing!!
Sergio.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Gavin I will definitely use pre-stain conditioner next time. 
Gareth the entire unit is made from 3/4" birch veneer particle core, including the drawer fronts. It's all edged with iron on birch veneer banding. The drawer boxes were made from 5/8" white melamine particle core. It's a bit overkill for drawers, but it was on sale and cheaper then the 1/2" sheets.


----------



## carolinchicago (Mar 31, 2010)

blame it on the cat

I am so impressed. You encourage me to keep raising the bar.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done Deb well done indeed.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! We are really enjoying it!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Gosh Deb I don't see any of the "mistakes" you've mentioned. It looks _great_ from here!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks really nice, Deb... and like Jack says, any mistakes you made aren't visible to us mere mortals!


----------

